# That Yank on the ITN News tonight!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a complete cocksucker!

They went to the town where the pilot accused of the 'friendly fire' incident lives and spoke with one of his neighbours.

"He's a hero" he spouted.

"We don't _need_ your help. We _need_ your co-operation".

Then he starts going on about WW2 and "What help did you give us then?".

Fuck off you hillybilly moonshine drinking daft old bastard. Since when has shooting someone on your own side been heroic? And why is it that whenever a yank gets arsey they can only bring WW2 into the equation.

On X-Box Live you always get one smart arse twat you recognises that you're English, (I suppose they deserve credit for getting that right), and then start going on about WW2. Yes, well done. If the only thing you can drag up is something that occurred 60 fucking years ago then you're a very sad little fucker aren't you?

He was a Vietnam Veteran so I suppose that goes some way to explaining his mental state. Go back to shagging your brothers and sisters ya ******* and get back in your fucking hole.

The Yanks ~ heads so far up their own arses that they can clean their own teeth from the inside!!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

The Yanks are fucking useless. Great kit, all the latest technology, but training wise they are shite.

I remember seeing a yank soldier at the start of the second Gulf War on CNN news talking about his first experience of CQB (close quarter battle). He stood there in front of the camera saying 'it was awesome man, they pop their heads up and it's like 'bang bang'. It's like a computer game.'

Just at that point he managed to get himself shot in the leg, live on camera. He lay their screaming 'what happened, what happened?', his mate dragged him behind a wall and said ' you've just earned a purple heart dude.'!!!

A purple heart. For being shot. Fucking incredible.

BTW did you know that up until recently when American servicemen were deployed they are given a load of instructions, one of which states do not drink, fight or gamble with a British servicemen, YOU WILL LOSE.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Then he starts going on about WW2 and "What help did you give us then?".

A little bit more than you gave us in 1939, 1940, and 1941. (oh alright -some planes, tanks and a few ships. But apart from the planes, tanks and and few ships what have the Yanks EVER done for us?)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

WTF were the Yanks in 1982?

Why is it the government suck up to the Yanks yet shit on the Ghurkas?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> Go back to shagging your brothers and sisters ya ******* and get back in your fucking hole.


He cant - im booked in for tonight.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I see John Wayne has done it again :roll:

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/09022007/140/h ... under.html


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So, does my hate for Amercians make me a racist? :?


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

I saw some of it last night, and just thought WTF?

Surely Yanks are not all that thick? Where were we in WWII?? Fucking waiting for you to bloody help us you frigging stupid fuckwit.

Not sure if they still let us play in their wargames (pretend ones), as the British services always wipe their arses, even in our dated equipment, our RAF boys fly rings round them. - And manage to hit the enemy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> So, does my hate for Amercians make me a racist? :?


Possibly. Do you have a desire to gas lots of them?

Or is it more in the idiom of us (the English) as a nation disliking the French?

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree with what you are saying but at least the yanks stand by there lads not like the British army who will hang them out to dry in the name of political correctness :evil:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Trax said:


> I saw some of it last night, and just thought WTF?
> 
> Surely Yanks are not all that thick? Where were we in WWII?? Fucking waiting for you to bloody help us you frigging stupid fuckwit.
> 
> Not sure if they still let us play in their wargames (pretend ones), as the British services always wipe their arses, even in our dated equipment, our RAF boys fly rings round them. - And manage to hit the enemy.


The french Foreign legion have what is notorious as one of the hardest assault courses in the world., and they routinely invite foreign forces over for training.

The record around the course for a 4 man team is 54 minutes. A team of British Royal Marines and a team of US Marines raced each other round it back in 1999. Our lads came in after 76 minutes, together. The last US Marine came in after 6 hours 24 minutes, 2 hours after the 3rd..


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> WTF were the Yanks in 1982?
> 
> Why is it the government suck up to the Yanks yet shit on the Ghurkas?


maybe because this country doesn't owe the Gurkas enough national debt to cripple us?... apparently we've paid off the amount we borrowed for WWII, but the really scary figure is the debt from 1914-18...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

If I may quote (Might not be 100% accurate but they are generally getting the gist) the wisest man in Britain today, nay the world today, Mr Al Murray Pub Landlord and social commentator of the highest class.......

'Pearl Harbour, where the Americans were taken COMPLETELY by surprise 2 YEARS into a global war!!'

'The American battleplan for Iraq was crap, we all knew it was crap, you knew it was crap, I knew it was crap. Why? Because they sent Marines, MARINES, fucking water soldiers to fight in the fucking desert! Unlike the Brits, who did we send? Yup, The Desert Rats! The clue is in the name. Desert Rats for fighting in the Desert, Light Infantry for fighting during the day, Horse Guards for guarding the horses, Horse Artillery for firing horses at the enemy, Special Forces for soldiers that cant read - the British Army, organised on a name allocation, job, requirement, allocated name to task basis so that the Queen, who is a woman, can understand how her army works.'
_
When addressing a student_ 'In my opinion mate, if you havent paid towards the fucking bombs, missiles and tanks you shouldnt have a say who they are fucking fired at. In fact, if you're in the 40% tax bracket I think you should be able to write personalised fucking messages on them'

And finally, after slagging the US off, when talking to a Yank in the audience....'Its not personal mate, its not personal, its general, that means it includes you!'

All hail the ale, a cheer for the beer and a fruit based drink for the ladies!


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

ROFL - especially 'Pearl Harbour, where the Americans were taken COMPLETELY by surprise .2 YEARS into a global war!!'

Although not entirely fair - it went global AFTER Pearl Harbour. Were they were taken by surprise? US Naval intelligence had cracked the Jap codes. All the US aircraft carriers were safely at sea out of Pearl on the fateful morning. Roosevelt was itching for the Japs to strike and probably suspected they had something up their sleeve - although not neccessarily on that particular day. He needed a shocking incident to get Congress to declare war on Germany and stop the Russians carving up Europe (after Adolf invaded Russia there was no way the Germans were going to win WWII- simple mathematics).

Anyone see any modern-day parallels here with the 'surprise' attack of 9/11 that some sources in the FBI had pre-warned about and the long-planned invasion of Iraq?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> ROFL - especially 'Pearl Harbour, where the Americans were taken COMPLETELY by surprise .2 YEARS into a global war!!'
> 
> Although not entirely fair - it went global AFTER Pearl Harbour. Were they were taken by surprise? US Naval intelligence had cracked the Jap codes. All the US aircraft carriers were safely at sea out of Pearl on the fateful morning. Roosevelt was itching for the Japs to strike and probably suspected they had something up their sleeve - although not neccessarily on that particular day. He needed a shocking incident to get Congress to declare war on Germany and stop the Russians carving up Europe (after Adolf invaded Russia there was no way the Germans were going to win WWII- simple mathematics).
> 
> Anyone see any modern-day parallels here with the 'surprise' attack of 9/11 that some sources in the FBI had pre-warned about and the long-planned invasion of Iraq?


Of course you are correct, incompetency just isnt as funny as stupidity although they are close bed fellows. I guess Al just feels the Yanks do stupidity better than incompetency, although I have to admit, its a photo finish.

Of course I wont post this in the Powder Room, cos it doesnt concern them now does it.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

We had a lengthy chat about this yesterday in the Mess, on that fuckwit's statement alone, we should get out of Iraq and Afghanistan. Operationally, the yanks couldn't find their arses with both hands, they seem to think that huge firepower will solve any problem and their commander in chief struggles with his fucking Speak n Spell. 2 of my staff were in another convoy 500 metres behind the one that Matty Hull was in, I had to give them the day off when the images were shown on Sky News. They have history of blue on blue's, and it'll keep happening unless they sort their shit out.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

The bit I can't believe is that the two clowns in the A10's thought the Iraqi army had 'orange rocket launchers'. ORANGE rocket launchers??? What- you mean to match the pink tanks and purple artillery pieces?

Christ-on-a-bike, the colour 'orange' is supposed to indicate 'caution' isn't it?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> What a complete cocksucker!
> 
> They went to the town where the pilot accused of the 'friendly fire' incident lives and spoke with one of his neighbours.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to know the GPS coordinates of your house? Thought I might pass it on for a range divert out of Lakenheath...

Ultimately, if you haven't held a weapon in defense of your country, way of life, etc., you don't get an opinion on the matter. It's easy to spout off when you get to lay your head in your own pillow every night.

Anyway, glad we're keeping the world safe so every living dipshit can rant about every little detail in life...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> Anyway, glad we're keeping the world safe so every living dipshit can rant about every little detail in life...


SAFE now thats a strange slant on things :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> We had a lengthy chat about this yesterday in the Mess, on that fuckwit's statement alone, we should get out of Iraq and Afghanistan. Operationally, the yanks couldn't find their arses with both hands, they seem to think that huge firepower will solve any problem and their commander in chief struggles with his fucking Speak n Spell. 2 of my staff were in another convoy 500 metres behind the one that Matty Hull was in, I had to give them the day off when the images were shown on Sky News. They have history of blue on blue's, and it'll keep happening unless they sort their shit out.


Have you considered wearing a different colour than blue?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Speed Racer said:


> Would you happen to know the GPS coordinates of your house? Thought I might pass it on for a range divert out of Lakenheath...
> 
> Ultimately, if you haven't held a weapon in defense of your country, way of life, etc., you don't get an opinion on the matter. It's easy to spout off when you get to lay your head in your own pillow every night.
> 
> Anyway, glad we're keeping the world safe so every living dipshit can rant about every little detail in life...


Too fucking right I get an opinion on it arsewipe.

Somebody that was serving on behalf of me, and my country, lost his life due to a fully and supposedly highly trained American blasting him to bits by accident.

If I did something wrong in the job that I do then I would take the rap and hold my hands up because a). It was my fault & b). I'm supposed to do it right.

And anyway, my gripe was towards the hillybilly on the news who thought he was a 'hero'. How the fuck can that logic work? Kill somebody on your own side and be labelled a hero. FFS, why not wipe out a whole regiment and be awarded a bravery medal? :?

Why would the Americans not want the tribunal to see the footage from the cockpit? Having seen it, along with the rest of the world, what was the big classified secret? The fact that he fucked up big time was the big classified secret.

And as for "Anyway, glad we're keeping the world safe" ~ go tell that to his Widow. I'm sure she'll sleep a lot better knowing that this is your way of 'keeping the world safe'.

Can I assume that you're American then? If so, it's the usual story of don't insult the Americans because they never like to hear the truth nor like to hear somebody say that they fucked up. They are the perfect race after all!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> If I may quote (Might not be 100% accurate but they are generally getting the gist) the wisest man in Britain today, nay the world today, Mr Al Murray Pub Landlord and social commentator of the highest class.......
> 
> 'Pearl Harbour, where the Americans were taken COMPLETELY by surprise 2 YEARS into a global war!!'
> 
> ...


Rich

The Al Murray Happy Hour is my favourite show at the moment. I'm splitting my sides laughing at this guy and tend to miss some of what he says :lol: so I DVD it and watch it all over again. Just brilliant. He is so near the truth.

e.g. What's your name? Georgina. Good British name, short for 'we wanted a boy'. etc etc

Joe


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Ultimately, if you haven't held a weapon in defense of your country, way >of life, etc., you don't get an opinion on the matte

Good going Sarge.
I guess in that sophisticated daffynition you would also include the Moron-In-Chief in the White House, the useless-and-thankfully-fired-SecDef and Vice President Of Shooting Your Mate When You're On A Hunting Trip.

>Would you happen to know the GPS coordinates of your house? Thought I >might pass it on for a range divert out of Lakenheath...

They'd hit it too - missing the Iraqi house down the road by a mile!

Dixie Chicks Rule!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

For once and just for once, I agree with ttbmmrrr


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Gee thanks!


----------

